# Writer



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Not a model of a ship, but possibly a ship's writer? 

When considering a new model today, not many could conceive making one that could write letters with a quill pen. This Swiss watchmaker, almost 250 years ago, decided to apply his skills in a startling manner.

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/the-writer-automaton


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

That is amazing! No doubt it could be done today, but it would probably have to be designed by a computer! I really doubt if any one person would design and build such a device today. Even if they did, I wonder if it would attract much genuine interest! 
Bob


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day ron stringer,sm,yesterday,19:31.re:writer,i have just watched your amazing video of the wonderfull creation made 250 years ago,he made 6000 parts to make it work.this genius will never be repeated,i mean by hand.great post regards ben27


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

This would be an incredible feat today, let alone two and a half century's ago. The funny thing is, I'd rather watch the internal workings than I would the results.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Gerald Jackson (Oct 13, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Ron, It's unbelievable how clever and skilful they were centuries ago, never ceases to amaze me. Derek


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

astonishing piece of craftsmanship...............absolutely mind blowing.


----------

